# Is my V tired?



## Bailey13921 (Jul 31, 2021)

Bailey is 6 months old, just. 
He sleeps brilliantly either in his crate or on the sofa, he’s a chilled out cuddle monster first thing.
He has a 45 min - 1 hour walk, on leash, in the morning. Another 30 min walk in the evening. Off leash runs at weekends. 
Is settled during the day, we play in the garden and he sleeps but not deeply, always has one eye on us!
When the kids 10 and 13 get home, he’s super excited and they’re finding it overwhelming. 
When visitors arrive he’s the same, the jumping and mouthing is something we are working on. He’s started to pick up a toy now to greet people. 
BUT, as soon as we all sit down in the evening, on the sofa, he’s awful. He will lung and bite, mainly the kids but us too. He’s not deliberately hurting us but it does hurt and he gets more frantic rather than settling down for a cuddle. He is starting to zoom more in the evenings. I’m giving him chews incase it’s still his teeth, I think some of it is. 
Is this normal and how do we help him to settle. I can’t work out if this is over tired as he doesn’t sleep from 3pm or he needs to exercise/play.
He listens to sit, if I ask him to be a good boy, he will sit immediately and I’ll treat him but the behaviour starts again. 
I’m struggling to keep my cool with him when he’s like this. We put him out to calm down and sometimes he does but not often. The kids are so desperate to enjoy time with him.


----------



## Young_vizsla_owner (Dec 15, 2021)

If he starts zooming around in the evenings acting extra naughty it’s most likely tiredness. My Vizsla pup went through spurts of craziness particularly in the evenings.
When acting bad or crazy just pop him in the crate and let him sleep. If he whines and complains that’s fine but eventually he WILL SLEEP.

I think you are right in giving him chew toys and chew treats when he’s in that mode, but you should draw a firm line on him teething or biting children. My girlfriend used to get nibbled/bit on her hand and it would hurt and leave marks I let my Vizsla firmly know that no is no and he stopped.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Early evenings are the witching hour for pups. That being said having no off leash daily runs other than the garden could also be the cause. If we can’t get Ellie out for her romp in the woods she takes longer to settle at night and can be a pain the the arse.


----------



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

I have never ever done crating but I must agree if you have kids and it is kinda getting crazy it might be helpful. I started flirt pole and pointing exercises around 6 mo mark, simply due to this behavior tho. I have relaxed it a bit tho, but whenever he used to get crazy, we would rush to the back yard and do whatever drills we can do for 15 minutes. He used to get all wobbly and cuddly after that.


----------



## rsarvis (Nov 16, 2021)

Yep, as soon as uncontrollable biting starts, I grab some treats and take him to his crate. Sometimes he just needs to calm down for 20-30 minutes and comes out a new boy, other times it's a nap for an hour or two or three, other times it's his bed time and he goes to sleep for the night.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Try crating him to force him to relax, see if he likes a puppy Kong in there. Licking and chewing will help them relax, and tires the brain out. Give him a little quite space on his own.


----------



## Bailey13921 (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank you for the replies. Things are calming down as time passes. Going camping next week and slightly panicked at being in a confined space with the “training” but I’ll post separately on that!! 🤪


----------

